# Your school website...



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2006)

Thought it might be interesting to see and hear about other schools' websites and experiences with their websites.

Please post a link to your website and a quick tid-bit about what your website has done for your school or organization.  And maybe include some feedback on the last website link posted.

We have 3 websites (all are in my signature).  They are all basically the same to make things easy to update.  We have seen a tremendous increase in new student traffic over the past 3 years because of the internet.  It is a very cheap, but effective, marketing tool.  We have also found it to be a great communication tool.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

Our website is http://www.nwkarate.com/pdx1.htm

...and it's pretty lame.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

right now the website is pretty much the only advertising we do.  Not even a "proper" phone number in the yellow pages.  Works great for bringing in adults, not so much for bringing in kids.

http://innovativema.ca


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

The website where I train is WWW.KICKINFUN.COM . I think the name chases away adults but they are quite successful. The parents see Kenpo and eventualy join themselves so even our adult program is taking off. We our a new school and I am very proud to be a part of it.
Sean


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2006)

www.msumtkd.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2006)

www.sikaran.net

We get mail from around the world because of this site and it has helped expose Sikaran to many who had never heard of the art before

We get hits from around 22 countrys every month


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 28, 2006)

This is my site, but we are not for profit and generally enroll through word of mouth. For commercial schools, the web is a great tool, so I doubt I am giving anybody any great ideas wit my site but I generally just use email and phone for dojo communications.

www.monadnockdojo.com

When I taught in my rented space, I had more content on the website, including schedules, a forum, info on the classes, etc. But now that it is off the ground, I do very little advertising.


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is the site for the school where my son and I train.
http://www.marklawrencemartialarts.com

When I am talking with anyone and they seem interested in trying out the free classes, I always refer them to the website for answers and contact info.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.bambootemple.com/index.htm


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's my school's page on my organization's website.

http://www.uscdka.com/schools.aspx?ID=1940


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

There are a few different websites for ours, some for affiliate schools.  I'll list the class I go to, and the main school's site:

Main:  http://www.classictaekwondo.com

I attend:  http://www.keedysvillekarate.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is my website : www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com 

Of course you could always just look under my signature! :rofl:


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 2, 2006)

Our website is www.mundurucabjj.com .  It doesn't bring in many students but it is a great way to get info out about the events we sponsor.  It is much easier to send people to a link rather than always having to email them rules, dates, details.

Our students tend to come in because of good word of mouth and community visibility through sponsoring tournaments, professional fighters on cards and media coverage rather than internet searches.

The site isn't anything great yet, more a of a stopgap measure until the webdesigner we have gets the full and complete site with all of our pro-fighters, events, records, results, etc. up.  It was done by one really great student who felt everyone's life would be made easier with a central repository for school news.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Oct 2, 2006)

this is my new schools website. My other instructor retired, so I had to find his instructor to continue on similiar training. Ok web site. Same as other posts there is not a phone number in the phonebook, so not so easy for parents of children to find. Not much FMA here. We do little of everything.

sadiqkalisilat.com


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 2, 2006)

My schools website has had lots of good feedback, we get people walking in the door telling us they checked it out and that made them come in. I think it's a bit Arcaick but my sensi seems to think it's good. lol it's at www.houseofkenpokarate.com right now myself and another seniour belt are going to produce a cool intro to kenpo vidio. a real cool demo vid that show the practical application, some kick boxing, some forms some freestyle fighting and lots more, it's gonna be about 5 min and put to music. i think it will boost our hits to the sight and mabie even get a few new students. what do you think?


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks to all who have posted so far!  :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the main site:  http://www.moosulkwan.com
oh, here is another I almost forgot about.  http://mskhapkido.com

Take a look guys, I think they are pretty good.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 2, 2006)

Matt.m, 

Not sure if you are in charge of them, but one minor suggestion would be a darker font on the second site.  And less colors of font as well, maybe 2 at most, one for headers and one for text, preferably pretty similar colors.  The light colors and the abundance of colors are not the easiest on the eyes


----------



## matt.m (Oct 2, 2006)

oh yeah, thanks dude.

I told the same thing to the webmaster over the weekend when I saw her.

I do like your feedback though thank you.


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 2, 2006)

Here ismy school site

www.dynamickenpo.ca


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 18, 2006)

Here I am:
www.SnoTKD.com

and my instuctor:

www.masterpierce.net


----------



## bignick (Oct 18, 2006)

bignick said:


> www.msumtkd.com



With me being the only one that touches the website it doesn't get updated very often.  It's hard to program all day and come home and sit in front the computer even longer....oh well.


----------



## shinbushi (Oct 19, 2006)

www.labudo.com which is more of my 'marketing' website and kid friendly
and www.taijutsu.com is more hard core (Except it is now decorated for halloween ;-) )


----------



## Ninjamom (Oct 20, 2006)

Our school's Korean Sword Class is at www.BBAKumdo.com.  (Scroll down, wait for the Pic. to load, and Yours Truly is kneeling, bottom right.   )

Probably not of much interest to non-sword art practitioners, but we have an extensive Terminology webpage, and a Download page, both of which have MP3 files for correct Korean pronunciation of basic terms, swords, stances, and techniques.  We've gotten some good feedback from other practitioners of the same and similar Korean sword arts, but that's about it.

If anyone is interested in knowing more about Korean sword arts in general, the 'Links' page gives a good sampling of the 4 main divisions within the Korean swordsmanship community.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 20, 2006)

www.minotaurgym.com


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 18, 2006)

My website is members only, but it's umasda.com.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 17, 2007)

bignick said:


> With me being the only one that touches the website it doesn't get updated very often.  It's hard to program all day and come home and sit in front the computer even longer....oh well.



Don't worry BigNick!  I'm taking it over...with your help of course!


----------



## fJCtheone (Jan 17, 2007)

www.zenmartialarts.com


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2007)

www.CombatKaliSilat.com


----------



## Kacey (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.yomchi.org/SchoolLocations/index.cfm?A=ViewDetail&ID=1, a page on our organization website, http://www.yomchi.org/.  I had a yahoo page for the school, but never really needed it, so I let it lapse; class notices are sent via email, and events are always posted on the association site.


----------



## fJCtheone (Jan 18, 2007)

fJCtheone said:


> www.zenmartialarts.com


 

This is actually the school I attended, misread the school management part. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## simplicity (Feb 5, 2007)

www.purpledragonstudio.com


----------



## jdinca (Feb 6, 2007)

www.RichardLeesEastWest.com


----------



## LawDog (Feb 22, 2007)

www.mrckenpo.com


----------



## Adrian Luna (Feb 25, 2007)

www.njfight.com


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2007)

My school website has a public site and a private site. I don't spend anywhere near the time on the public site (I think it's 3 pages big hehe) as the private site (actually I'm going to go see how many pages big now...2050ish pages, 200 files according to Frontpage).

Public Site:
http://www.umasda.net


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 5, 2007)

www.shotaikai.co.uk

It has some rather scary photos of my instructor on, he's a nice guy really lol!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> www.shotaikai.co.uk
> 
> It has some rather scary photos of my instructor on, he's a nice guy really lol!


 
nice website Tez3


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> nice website Tez3


 
Thank you! Mick has done it all on his own learning from a book as he went. We couldn't afford to have a professional make one for us. A good many of our students and student's dads are in Iraq so it's also a way of keeping them part of the club. If anyone has children who train and would like English penfriends please give me a shout. It used to be easy when I was a child to have penfriends from different countries but now it's difficult sadly with paedophiles etc stalking but if we can work out a way via the instructors perhaps (any ideas welcome) it would be good to have the children making friends.


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 7, 2007)

www.emperado.com/kajupit

Mahalo


----------

